# How chopped is chop?



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

Can anyone please share a photo of the chop? After trying all sorts of veggies in bigger pieces and whole leaves I think I need to try to give Bisbee some chop.
I don’t really know how small the pieces should be. Can budgies choke if they get the wrong size?
Just chopped some carrots and lettuce but not sure about the size.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Pretty finely diced 
Here’s a good recipe example (she has conures, but it would be good for budgies too I believe).


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

I give grated carrots (an inch of carrot), hardboiled egg (a quarter of a whole egg), hulled millet seeds ( 1 teaspoon), all mixed together to give my 3 English budgies to eat.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A finely grate the carrot and chop kale and romaine









and this is carrot and quinoa


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

Thank you, thank you!
I just grated the carrots, chopped lettuce and spinach. I hope he likes it!


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

@Cody.. that is an amazing pic, made my day 😁


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

vrabec said:


> @Cody.. that is an amazing pic, made my day 😁


That's Pewee and Percy with the messy beaks and Noah with the blurry head, he shook it as soon as I snapped the picture.


----------



## appleflowers (Oct 9, 2021)

Bisbee got his chop today, grated carrots, chopped broccoli, spinach, lettuce and some egg.
I put the plastic plate with the chop on his willow “balcony” perch, where I previously placed his other veggies.
He was definitely interested in it, kept visiting the plate, picking up pieces and mostly throwing them down on the ground. Eventually, after a few hours he managed to somehow slide the whole plate off the willow shelf.
I’m not sure if the chop got his vote of approval or disapproval but I am glad he showed interest and at least must have gotten some taste of the goodies 
I am sure glad I gave him a plastic plate and not a glass one.
Tomorrow I will put it into a stainless container.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Cody's pictures inspired me to sprout some seeds. I offered them to Chiribiri for lunch today. He demanded a refund.


----------

